# Cuts out when it touches snow



## jswjr (Feb 16, 2013)

Friend gave me a mtd model #140 snowthrower . Replaced auger belt and cable (both were bad) started up,sounds good but as soon as it touches the snow it konks out. Checked the sparkplug and it looks good. I've heard it really has to warm up for awhile,is this true? Anyone?


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

can you please define "cable". 

Did you trear down the carb and give it a good cleaning along with flushing the fuel system of and varnish from bad gas?


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Try this adjustment....see red highlighted section.



*TO ADJUST CARBURETOR*
*The *carburetor (see figure below) has been
pre-set at the factory and readjustment
should not be necessary. However, if the
carburetor does need to be adjusted, proceed
as follows:
*• **Close the high *speed adjusting screw(screw under carb bowl in dead middle) by
hand.
Carburetor
Idle Adjusting Screw
finger *tight *only)
Carburetor Bowl
High Speed Adjusting Screw
(Close finger tight only)
- Do not over-tighten.
*, **Then open *it 1-1/4to 1-1/2turns.
- *Close *the idte adjusting screw by hand.
Do not over-tighten.
*• *Then open it 1-1/4to 1-1/2turns_
*• *Start the engine and let it warm up.
*• *Set the throttle control to '_ (FAST). Adjust
the high speed adjusting screw in until
the engine speed or sound alters. Adjust
the screw *out *until the engine speed
sound alters. Note the difference between
the two limits and set the screw in the
middle of the range.
,, Let the engine run undisturbed for 30
*seconds *after each setting to allow the
engine to react to the previous adjustment.
*Set the throttle *control to _ (SLOW).
Adjust the idle adjusting screw *in *until the
engine speed drops, then adjust the
screw *out *until the engine speed drops.
Note the difference between the two limits
and set the screw in the middle of the
range.
If the _engine _tends to stall under load or
does not accelerate from low speed to
high speed properly, adjust the high
speed screw out in 1/8 turn increments
until the problem is resolved. Let the engine
run for _30 _seconds between settings.
*IMPORTANT: *Never tamper *with *the engine
governor; which is *factory *set for
proper engine speed. Overspeeding the
engine above the factory high speed setting
can be dangerous, tf you think the enginegoverned
high speed needs adjusting, contact
your nearest *Sears *Service Center,
which has the *proper *equipment and experience


----------



## jswjr (Feb 16, 2013)

No, I didn't touch the carb yet. Was trying to find out if maybe it was something else first


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

What cable did you replace? Replace the spark plug even if it looks "ok". They are cheap and an easy thing to check off the list. Have you done a compression test? Its possible someone ran straight gas in the engine and the piston rings and cylinder are scored. Try spaying the outside of the carb with carb cleaner and then move the throttle manually with your finger or a screwdriver to make sure its moving freely. Does it run any better if you put it in snow with the choke partially on? That is a quick and easy way to compensate for an out of adjustment or fouled carb before making any adjustments.


----------



## jswjr (Feb 16, 2013)

I replaced the auger cable. I will check the carb next


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

aah a single stage snowblower, before you get started on the carb how is the auger belt


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> aah a single stage snowblower, before you get started on the carb how is the auger belt


Friend gave me a mtd model #140 snowthrower . Replaced auger belt and cable (both were bad)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

woodtick007 said:


> Friend gave me a mtd model #140 snowthrower . Replaced auger belt and cable (both were bad)


 i guess there is nothing to do but clean the carb


----------

